# Motorized Decoys



## covrec1 (Sep 9, 2003)

I was listening to an interview with John Godwin from Duck Commander and he was talking about robos. He was saying to put them in the brush behind you or next to you but not in the water. Any feedback on this??


----------



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

i have tryed all kinds of positing for the mojo ducks I had and never found a spot and decoy setup that ducks would light or work like you see them doing on tv so i got rid of them and use only water movement. i use mallard machines jerk cords and decoy torpedo motors and my kill rate has gone higher then ever and im hunting high pressure birds on public waters. Hope my 2cents helps.


----------



## slominski23 (Jan 25, 2006)

My best advise is to have a higher ratio of standard floaters to spinning decoys if you want to land them. Possibly try one spinning decoy per dozen floating decoys. Seems to me if the spinning decoys are dominating the spread the birds will come in but then struggle to set down. Use the spinning decoys to get the ducks to notice the spread.

Other advise would be to control the spinning decoy remotely. Once the ducks are committed shut it off.

Hope this helps.


----------

